# Pulled my chest muscle?



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 17, 2013)

I do an intense hypertrophy work out once a week full body 3 sets of 10 3 movements each muscle with very little rest . Today it has caught up with me . 

Not sure if it was my chest part of the work out flat bench db flys giant set high and low pulley flys , but I started to feel a tightness over my heart side of my chest. Scared me a bit but my heart was beating fine and felt ok so I continued through the workout. it got worse

It hurts when I turn my head left or right especially down , I can take deep breaths but it hurts a bit . and it seems to wrap around to my back. I am no expert but I am pretty sure there is a muscle that wraps from front to back and that is what I think i injured

Anyone have this kind of injury? I obviously need to lay off a while but how about for recovery ? like massage chiropractor etc?

thanks for the help


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm actually studying to be a chiropractor. Palmer College Shout out lol. Anyways I digress. I think you should go see one, a chiropractor that is. Let him adjust you and take it from there. Just rocking up at a physiotherapist's office won't do much because they cant really diagnose you.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks man I will go see one


----------

